

Can someone comment on Telesocial's API? - jangenjosh
http://www.telesocial.com
Recently I read about a company doing a free voice API - Telesocial.com.  They supposedly have a free voice api (I checked it out) that makes free mobile calls in the USA.  What I want to understand is how is this possible, given that all other Voice API services charge money for this?  Second question is their REST API.  It seems to map / take ID's from other services (Twitter, Facebook, iOS and Android) and maps them to phone numbers.  Why would I give them this info?  I have tried to enter my user's into their API, but it makes each user verify / opt-in with a hard challenge.  Is this replacicatable?
======
jangenjosh
Here's my questions Recently I read about a company doing a free voice API -
Telesocial.com. They supposedly have a free voice api (I checked it out) that
makes free mobile calls in the USA. What I want to understand is how is this
possible, given that all other Voice API services charge money for this?
Second question is their REST API. It seems to map / take ID's from other
services (Twitter, Facebook, iOS and Android) and maps them to phone numbers.
Why would I give them this info? I have tried to enter my user's into their
API, but it makes each user verify / opt-in with a hard challenge. Is this
replacicatable?

